# What could this mound mean??



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Any chance the snowplow plowed up a chunk of clay dirt in that area,..??


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe some accumulated dirt fell from under your auto, and got pushed close to the building.

Is there signs of a rodent digging at the foundation there, the picture don't show a hole from this angle.


ED


----------



## redlady (Aug 8, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Maybe some accumulated dirt fell from under your auto, and got pushed close to the building.
> 
> Is there signs of a rodent digging at the foundation there, the picture don't show a hole from this angle.
> 
> ...


I don't see any hole. I told my husband to just dig the stuff away so we can see if there's anything there, but he wanted to show it an exterminator first to determine if it looks like anything an animal or pest would do. We just bought this house a few months ago, so we don't know what might be around here. 

And when snow was taken away, it was hand shoveled by a local kid; no plows were used. Thanks much for your insights.


----------



## Patrick Crosby (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks as though a critter is burrowed under the pad.Maybe Groundhog or Chipmunk.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Look up too. If there is no holein the ground, maybe mud wasps or some kind of bird building a nest under the eave.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Patrick Crosby said:


> Looks as though a critter is burrowed under the pad.Maybe Groundhog or Chipmunk.


Groundhog would be my guess. That looks like dirt debris from one of their digs.


----------

